# WiFi issues (BAMF Forever Cubed 1.10)?



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

I've been having issues with my WiFi connection at home lately. Often, my phone will say it's connected to WiFi, but I won't actually be able to get out to the Internet until I turn WiFi off and back on. At the same time, my laptop and tablet are still getting out to the Internet just fine.

My HP TouchPad running Android does the same thing, but generally not at the same time.

I was starting to thing maybe it was my router having some kind of flakiness so today I got a new Wireless-N (old was Wireless-G) router that will run on 2.4GHz bands and 5GHz bands simultaneously.

I don't yet know if the original problem is fixed or not but I have now found a new problem (maybe). The Thunderbolt specs say it is Wireless B/G/N. With my new AP, my phone connects to the 2.4GHz band just fine. But, when I try to connect to the 5GHz band, it never sees the AP.

Now that COULD be because I have the 5G AP configured with No Broadcast for the SSID. But I manually configured it on the phone and TouchPad/Android and the TouchPad connects and works.

Anybody know if the Thunderbolt does actually support 5GHz Wireless-N? Does it support it with No Broadcast SSID?

Is this just a problem with the ROM I'm running? I'm going to download the rooted version of the lastest RUU and seriously consider loading that to try.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

The thunderbolt only has 2.4GHz radios for WiFi, I believe. It's actually really common. I can't justify buying a simultaneous dual-band router yet because nearly everything that supports N doesn't have a 5GHz radio. Besides, I have no problem streaming even HD content on my G network. I used to have an N network but that router died so I'm back to my Linksys with DD-WRT and it honestly does everything I've ever asked it to. it even runs a virtual guest (unsecured) network at the same time and I still don't have trouble. It's more reliable than my internet connection is.


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

That's what I was suspecting. Wireless-N support, but only on the 2.4GHz bands.

I'm definitely surprised my TouchPad does have a 5GHz radio. And, fortunately, so do both my laptops.

For me, I really wanted it because my wireless transmitter for my bass guitar uses 2.4GHz and as soon as I turn it on in my office, it knocked everything else off of WiFi, when I had it all running on 2.4GHz. Now, with my new router, my guitar xmitter only knocks my phone off of WiFi.


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

ps. ERIFNOMI, how do you know that the TB does not have a 5GHz WiFi radio? I looked for that info yesterday (just a quick search), and I could not find that much detail. The specs just say it supports Wireless B/G/N.


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

Actually having this same problem. Wifi icon stays up but no signal. This has happened on two roms, miui and thundershed. Sometimes you can forget the network and it will work, but normally a reboot is required.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

stuartv said:


> ps. ERIFNOMI, how do you know that the TB does not have a 5GHz WiFi radio? I looked for that info yesterday (just a quick search), and I could not find that much detail. The specs just say it supports Wireless B/G/N.


A good rule of thumb if it doesn't specifically say what frequencies it uses: B/G/N is 2.4GHz only, A/B/G/N is both 2.4GHz and 5GHz. WiFi A is 5GHz as well, about the same speed as G. Obviously if it's WiFi A, it has a 5GHz radio.


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

Got it.

I loaded the rooted, deodexed 605.9 release and radios this morning. I don't know if it's that or the new router but, so far, my phone's WiFi connection has not had a problem.


----------

